# World Sailboat Speed Record Broken



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Look at that thing go!






Roger


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Waiting for them to break 60 knots. According to their website, it might be favourable on Saturday. That boat is a masterpiece of design with lift cancelling out heel forces, plus one very clever foil design


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They do break 60 kts - their peak speed is 64.78 kts = 75 mph or 120 kph.......

incredible and what an adrenalin rish at that speed.

Thanks for that link, truly amazing

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

In the 60s I had a copy of Bernard Smith's - The 40 Knot Sailboat. Fascinating reading and a forerunner of what we see today. Probably no longer published

see http://www.amazon.com/The-40-knot-Sailboat-Bernard-Smith/dp/B0000EGOZD

The 40 Knot Sailboat, Grosset & Dunlap, Inc., Publishers, New York NY, 1963, 140 pp, 52 illustrations. Library of Congress No. 63-18980. "Definition of Aerohydrofoil: Stated in the simplest possible terms, the machine for deriving the ultimate in sailing speed consists of two vertical wings, an inverted one in the water joined to an erect one in the air. When coupled in this way the assembly may be likened to a sailboat that has a sail and a centerboard, but no hull; except that the sail is no longer a sail but an airfoil, and the centerboard no longer a centerboard but a hydrofoil. In fact it is no longer a traditional sailboat and therefore has been renamed an areohydrofoil." The book is in three parts, (1) History of the Sailboat Problem, (2) History of the Aerohydrofoil (inventions at China Lake, Newport, and Washington), (3) Technical Summary.

Found this websites on him
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Smith_(sailboat_designer)
http://www.geocities.com/aerohydro/home.htm


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Blimey! I've been in a RIB at reportedly 55knots and that was scary enough - but in a sailboat!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My son was involved in the construction of that boat - his team built it, he has also sent me the following link to look at;

http://www.sailrocket.com/blogs

Amazing stuff, my son was well pleased for the team.....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bugger! Stuck near Calais with no wifi so can't check it out! Sounds superb! And I thought racing across derwent water in a topper when we were kids was exciting!


----------

